# Adria Vision I707



## ob1

Has the Adria Vision I707 an AlKo chassis? I am informed that it does but cannot find a mention in the Adria brochure (2007).


----------



## ingram

I have catalogues for 2006 and 2008 and they both state:-

AMC chassis so I assume that that is 'Alko Manufaturing Company' or something similar.

The standard Renault Master is quite narrow and if you look at most coachbuilt motorhomes on the standard Renault chassis there is a large sideways 'overhang' at the rear wheel arches: the Vision doesn't have this which I presume to be because of the wider Alko track; so I'd say yes it does have an Alko .................... but I could be wrong :? 

Harvey


----------



## geraldandannie

Welcome to the forum, ob1 :wink: 

Can't help with your question, unfortunately  

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

ingram said:


> AMC chassis so I assume that that is 'Alko Manufaturing Company' or something similar.


Almost, Harvey :wink:

:: AutoMotive Chassis ::

Gerald


----------



## ob1

Thanks for the welcome Gerald. I'm still getting to grips with the site and its obvious I posted this in the wrong place. I'll swap it over.


----------



## geraldandannie

ob1 said:


> I posted this in the wrong place. I'll swap it over.


Done it for you. It's sometimes difficult, even for us, to know which forum a post should go in. As it's Adria specific, I reckon it should be there (or here, as it is now).

Gerald


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Adria Vision i707*

Hi, I have just ordered a vision and I went to inspect one at close quarters, I asked and was told that the chassis is an Alko AMC Chassis which I understand is the same as the Hymer, Hope this helps.


----------



## Suenliam

Welcome both ob1 and SaddleTramp. For what it's worth the our Adria Coral is on the Alko chassis although it is a 2005 registered and probably "built" in 2004. However, we still love the Adria and don't feel too put out by you lot buying the updated version :wink: 

Hope you enjoy your new toys (and this site) as much as we do.

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: Adria Vision i707*



SaddleTramp said:


> Hi, I have just ordered a vision and I went to inspect one at close quarters, I asked and was told that the chassis is an Alko AMC Chassis which I understand is the same as the Hymer, Hope this helps.


Hi further news on this item, AMC is a product of AL-KO if you go to this page http://www.al-ko.com/vehicle/products/products_vehicle.html this will explain and also it states the Renault Master as a user

Thanks for the welcome, I hope to be around a lot, Just out of interest I sold an Hymer B774 to purchase the Vision, we had looked around many campers and it was only when we saw the vison that we new we had found a replacement we liked


----------



## 106464

Hello ob1
Yes the other owners are quite right the vision is on a alko chassis,somebody else asked the same question on another chat room the brochure doesn't make it very clear but we actually had one attend a rally with us last weekend,shame about those not turning up.

Regards
David


----------



## 103605

Hi there, we are Vision i707 owners - it def has an AL-KO chassis. Great van, pity about the dealer and the manufacturers support, though.


Laurie


----------

